# Candela:”Gattuso fa miracoli. Lo vorrei alla Roma”.



## admin (8 Aprile 2019)

Candela, ex difensore della Roma, intervistato da Sky:”Chi vorrei sulla panchina della Roma tra Gattuso Sarri Giampaolo e Gasperini? Gattuso tutta la vita, che sta facendo miracoli al Milan. Anche se ci sono altri nomi”.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Candela, ex difensore della Roma, intervistato da Sky:”Chi vorrei sulla panchina della Roma tra Gattuso Sarri Giampaolo e Gasperini? Gattuso tutta la vita, che sta facendo miracoli al Milan. Anche se ci sono altri nomi”.



I casi sono due : 

- O siamo tutti scemi noi che vediamo il Milan far schifo 

- Oppure non abbiamo le conoscenze adeguate per capire il lavoro dietro il Milan di Gattuso.


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2019)

A Roma si diceva che questo bevesse alla grande. Mi sa che non ha perso il vizio..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2019)

Unto dal signore 

Non vedo l'ora che vada a fare i miracoli alla Roma. 

Ho appena controllato su wiki e Pallotta ha origini calabre per madre! 

Si preannuncia un Calabria United 2.0, non vedo l'ora di poter ammirare cotanto squadrone


----------



## admin (8 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I casi sono due :
> 
> - O siamo tutti scemi noi che vediamo il Milan far schifo
> 
> - Oppure non abbiamo le conoscenze adeguate per capire il lavoro dietro il Milan di Gattuso.



Ma quali conoscenze?

Le conoscenze... quelle che ha Gattuso.


----------



## malos (8 Aprile 2019)

Accomodatevi pure.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I casi sono due :
> 
> - O siamo tutti scemi noi che vediamo il Milan far schifo
> 
> - Oppure non abbiamo le conoscenze adeguate per capire il lavoro dietro il Milan di Gattuso.





Immagino che quando tutti e proprio tutti gli addetti ai lavori difendevano l'operato di Galliani facevi le stesse identiche ipotesi


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quali conoscenze?
> 
> Le conoscenze... quelle che ha Gattuso.



e allora come spieghiamo che ogni addetto ai lavoro lo incensa ? ti ripeto o siamo rimbambiti tutti ( e ovviamente non è cosi ) oppure tutti gli fanno i complimenti per altri motivi che non sono di certo quelli calcistici.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e allora come spieghiamo che ogni addetto ai lavoro lo incensa ? ti ripeto o siamo rimbambiti tutti ( e ovviamente non è cosi ) oppure tutti gli fanno i complimenti per altri motivi che non sono di certo quelli calcistici.



Ti ho risposto sopra, vediamo se capisci


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e allora come spieghiamo che ogni addetto ai lavoro lo incensa ? ti ripeto o siamo rimbambiti tutti ( e ovviamente non è cosi ) oppure tutti gli fanno i complimenti per altri motivi che non sono di certo quelli calcistici.



Non giudico Candela né Gattuso e rispetto l'opinione di tutti, però ragazzi a parole dal salone di casa i tifosi sono più bravi di qualsiasi allenatore abbiamo avuto negli ultimi 10 anni a quanto sembra


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Aprile 2019)

Boh, addirittura miracoli....


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Candela, ex difensore della Roma, intervistato da Sky:”Chi vorrei sulla panchina della Roma tra Gattuso Sarri Giampaolo e Gasperini? Gattuso tutta la vita, che sta facendo miracoli al Milan. Anche se ci sono altri nomi”.



I miracolihhh


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Immagino che quando tutti e proprio tutti gli addetti ai lavori difendevano l'operato di Galliani facevi le stesse identiche ipotesi



No ma guarda che il mio discorso non era per difendere Gattuso sia chiaro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Candela, ex difensore della Roma, intervistato da Sky:”Chi vorrei sulla panchina della Roma tra Gattuso Sarri Giampaolo e Gasperini? Gattuso tutta la vita, che sta facendo miracoli al Milan. Anche se ci sono altri nomi”.



Ma scusate, siamo 4° a pari punti con l'Atalanta e 3 punti sopra al Torino dopo 31 partite (media punti 1,67 )..ora, ma sta squadra è davvero così scarsa che tutto ciò è assimilabile addirittura ad un "miracolo"?

Mi sento preso in giro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma guarda che il mio discorso non era per difendere Gattuso sia chiaro.




Non nasconderti dietro un dito. Se avessi voluto essere imparziale seriamente avresti anche scritto come ipotesi che Gattuso è ben voluto nell'ambiente ed è ammanicato un po' con tutti.

Mi sembra evidente che sia la cosa più plausibile.


Il discorso che hai fatto è molto fallace, basta che pensi alla politica.

Tu sai come tutti gli addetti ai lavori, TUTTI, parlano di certi partiti in un modo o nell'altro. Applica ciò che hai scritto prima a questo concetto e dimmi se ti pare un ragionamento scevro da partigianeria.


----------



## 7vinte (8 Aprile 2019)

Dal Vangelo secondo Candela:

''In quel tempo, Rino disse ai suoi discepoli: questo è il mio comandamento, che vi difendiate gli uni gli altri, come io faccio difendere la squadra. I suoi discepoli erano 12: Calhanoglu, Suso, Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Paquetá, Musacchio, Calabria, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Piatek e Cutrone. Rino compiva miracoli: dimezzò i gol di Piatek, e fece resuscitare l'Inter e la Roma, ormai morte. Tra i suoi discepoli, Calha era il preferito, nonostante nella notte in cui Leonardo lo crocifisse, nonostante Gazidis se ne lavo le mani, lo rinnegò 3 volte. Rino gli disse: tu sei Calha, e su questa scarsezza costruirai la mia squadra. E lo mandò a Roma, dove risorse il 3 giorno"


----------



## Garrincha (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Candela, ex difensore della Roma, intervistato da Sky:”Chi vorrei sulla panchina della Roma tra Gattuso Sarri Giampaolo e Gasperini? Gattuso tutta la vita, che sta facendo miracoli al Milan. Anche se ci sono altri nomi”.



Quindi Montella è l'apice di tre diverse religioni a questo punto


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Candela, ex difensore della Roma, intervistato da Sky:”Chi vorrei sulla panchina della Roma tra Gattuso Sarri Giampaolo e Gasperini? Gattuso tutta la vita, che sta facendo miracoli al Milan. Anche se ci sono altri nomi”.



I miracoli ..., medesimo non gioco da quando risiede in panchina ,stessi punti dello scorso anno ma con una squadra piu' forte e collaudata, attualmente siamo quarti ma in gran parte per demerito delle dirette avversarie.
Tutto il resto sono realta' alternative dei gattusiani .


----------



## Mic (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Roma si diceva che questo bevesse alla grande. Mi sa che non ha perso il vizio..


Ragazzi senza Gattuso saremmo retrocessi da 10 giornate.


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Aprile 2019)

Avrei proprio voluto vederlo Candela a giocare da terzino bloccato


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Unto dal signore
> 
> Non vedo l'ora che vada a fare i miracoli alla Roma.
> 
> ...



sfida mafia-camorra il prossimo anno in A


----------



## Pampu7 (8 Aprile 2019)

candela metti il vino che rino porta il pesce


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dal Vangelo secondo Candela:
> 
> ''In quel tempo, Rino disse ai suoi discepoli: questo è il mio comandamento, che vi difendiate gli uni gli altri, come io faccio difendere la squadra. I suoi discepoli erano 12: Calhanoglu, Suso, Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Paquetá, Musacchio, Calabria, Rodriguez, Kessie, Bakayoko, Piatek e Cutrone. Rino compiva miracoli: dimezzò i gol di Piatek, e fece resuscitare l'Inter e la Roma, ormai morte. Tra i suoi discepoli, Calha era il preferito, nonostante nella notte in cui Leonardo lo crocifisse, nonostante Gazidis se ne lavo le mani, lo rinnegò 3 volte. Rino gli disse: tu sei Calha, e su questa scarsezza costruirai la mia squadra. E lo mandò a Roma, dove risorse il 3 giorno"



ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahah


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I casi sono due :
> 
> - O siamo tutti scemi noi che vediamo il Milan far schifo
> 
> - Oppure non abbiamo le conoscenze adeguate per capire il lavoro dietro il Milan di Gattuso.



Ovviamente la seconda, ma mica perchè siamo noi scemi.

Ma tra quello, e incensarlo all' eccesso, c'è un abisso e mi scappa da ridere.
Provo un fastidio a dare cosi tanta importanza agli allenatori che mi prude tutto.

Ha una rosa da 3/4/5 posto, ed è li che lotta per quelle posizioni, senza tanto parlare di miracoli o incompetenza o qualunque altra cosa.

E' calcio, alla fine il valore della rosa conta all' 80/90%

L' unico miracolo che c'è stato, e non dipende certamente del tutto da Gattuso, è aver avuto 10 infortunati per 2 mesi, aver beccato il mega flop di Higuain, ed essere nonostante tutto ancora in lotta.

Sono stati tutti bravini ad uscirne con una lotta fino all' ultima giornata.


----------



## mabadi (8 Aprile 2019)

1.000.000,00 ed è vostro


----------



## Igniorante (8 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non giudico Candela né Gattuso e rispetto l'opinione di tutti, però ragazzi a parole dal salone di casa i tifosi sono più bravi di qualsiasi allenatore abbiamo avuto negli ultimi 10 anni a quanto sembra



Più bravo non lo so, ma con più palle e dignità molto probabilmente sì. 
Basterebbe poco per far felice una tifoseria, anche senza essere maghi alla Guardiola.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Aprile 2019)

> Candela, ex difensore della Roma, intervistato da Sky:”Chi vorrei sulla panchina della Roma tra Gattuso Sarri Giampaolo e Gasperini? Gattuso tutta la vita, che sta facendo miracoli al Milan. Anche se ci sono altri nomi”.



Io però due domande me le farei se la stragrande maggioranza degli allenatori e calciatori esalta Gattuso, mentre le critiche provengono principalmente da "semplici" tifosi che non hanno mai lavorato nel calcio. Tutti quelli che lo elogiano sono forse suoi amici? Anche Ciro Ferrara, Inzaghi, Seedorf, Brocchi e Van Basten avevano tantissimi amici nel mondo del calcio, eppure non mi sembra che durante la loro carriera da allenatori abbiano ricevuto dei commenti così lusinghieri.


----------



## diavolo (8 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la seconda, ma mica perchè siamo noi scemi.
> 
> Ma tra quello, e incensarlo all' eccesso, c'è un abisso e mi scappa da ridere.
> Provo un fastidio a dare cosi tanta importanza agli allenatori che mi prude tutto.
> ...



Da come sminuisci il ruolo dell'allenatore sembra che il loro compito sia solamente quello di decidere la formazione che scende in campo e poco più


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2019)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Da come sminuisci il ruolo dell'allenatore sembra che il loro compito sia solamente quello di decidere la formazione che scende in campo e poco più



Aspetta, l' ho già detto più volte, ma giustamente non puoi ricordartelo e io non sto li a scriverlo ogni volta: 
il presupposto base, che io do' per scontato, è che dei dirigenti piazzino in panchina una persona che sa fare il suo mestiere, ma qui siamo all' ABC di qualsiasi lavoro, altrimenti come ho già detto parecchie volte, se Gattuso fosse davvero cosi incompetente, a quel punto il dito andrebbe puntato su Leonardo / Maldini, senza se e senza ma.

Ovviamente, non sono cosi pazzo da pensare che se metti Malgioglio in panchina sia la stessa cosa 

Competenza, nulla più.

Infatti si è visto decine e decine di volte vincere squadre senza grandi allenatori, ma mai allenatori senza grandi giocatori.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Più bravo non lo so, ma con più palle e dignità molto probabilmente sì.
> *Basterebbe poco per far felice una tifoseria*, anche senza essere maghi alla Guardiola.



La tifoseria del Milan? Sei un illuso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Aprile 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io però due domande me le farei se la stragrande maggioranza degli allenatori e calciatori esalta Gattuso, mentre le critiche provengono principalmente da "semplici" tifosi che non hanno mai lavorato nel calcio. Tutti quelli che lo elogiano sono forse suoi amici? Anche Ciro Ferrara, Inzaghi, Seedorf, Brocchi e Van Basten avevano tantissimi amici nel mondo del calcio, eppure non mi sembra che durante la loro carriera da allenatori abbiano ricevuto dei commenti così lusinghieri.



A volte il tifoso capisce più di un dirigente, ricordi quando tutta la curva si oppose all'acquisto di Matri?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La tifoseria del Milan? Sei un illuso.


La tifoseria del Milan è paziente, molto forse pure troppo considerando che siamo una grande squadra. Se quello che è successo a noi, fosse successo a Real o Juve, i dirigenti non potrebbero farsi vedere in pubblico per il rischio che correrebbero.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Aprile 2019)

io la penso come Candela...nel senso che vorrei gattuso alla roma...


----------



## kYMERA (8 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I casi sono due :
> 
> - O siamo tutti scemi noi che vediamo il Milan far schifo
> 
> - Oppure non abbiamo le conoscenze adeguate per capire il lavoro dietro il Milan di Gattuso.



Siamo noi che non ci rendiamo conto che abbiamo una squadra di scarsoni. Non voglio dire niente ma uno dei migliori del Milan ora é Piatek che giocava al Genoa... giusto per farti capire.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A volte il tifoso capisce più di un dirigente, ricordi quando tutta la curva si oppose all'acquisto di Matri?



Nel 99,9% dei casi hanno ragione i dirigenti/allenatori/calciatori professionisti. Quell'anno, per dire, se i dirigenti avessero seguito anche solo la metà dei consigli della curva, avrebbero speso 150 milioni per prendere dei bidoni.


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2019)

Se arriva quarto, in tutto questo casino, è da fargli una statua...pacca sulla spalla, tante grazie e voltare pagina comunque, senza rancore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Aprile 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Nel 99,9% dei casi hanno ragione i dirigenti/allenatori/calciatori professionisti. Quell'anno, per dire, se i dirigenti avessero seguito anche solo la metà dei consigli della curva, avrebbero speso 150 milioni per prendere dei bidoni.



Allora siamo noi che siamo sfigati ad aver beccato gli unici dirigenti più incapaci del semplice tifoso, dai vari Brocchi, Inzaghi, riconferma di Montella in panchina per passare ai vari Mati Fernandez, Vangioni, Sosa, Matri, Gustavo Gomez e all'intero mercato di Mirabelli.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La tifoseria del Milan? Sei un illuso.



E invece ti sbagli. 
Seedorf e Mihajlovic sono due esempi, non due grandi allenatori ma apprezzati durante e dopo la loro gestione, quantomeno come persone.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Allora siamo noi che siamo sfigati ad aver beccato gli unici dirigenti più incapaci del semplice tifoso, dai vari Brocchi, Inzaghi, riconferma di Montella in panchina per passare ai vari Mati Fernandez, Vangioni, Sosa, Matri, Gustavo Gomez e all'intero mercato di Mirabelli.



Premesso che non ho capito bene perché da "Io però due domande me le farei se la stragrande maggioranza degli allenatori e calciatori esalta Gattuso, mentre le critiche provengono principalmente da "semplici" tifosi che non hanno mai lavorato nel calcio" siamo passati a Galliani, va detto che Brocchi e Inzaghi non sono stati elogiati neanche dai loro amici e parenti, segno che non basta essere stati ex calciatori per ricevere dei complimenti. Mirabelli a 50 anni suonati era un anonimo scout dell'Inter, e adesso mi sembra che passi tutto il tempo negli studi di SportItalia (per dire, anche Maiorino ha trovato lavoro, anche se al Las Palmas). Soltanto noi tifosi lo abbiamo esaltato come un eroe. Galliani veniva criticato un giorno sì e l'altro pure: ricordo che una volta Sabatini disse che il mercato del Milan era un "fritto misto".


----------



## Shmuk (8 Aprile 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Nel 99,9% dei casi hanno ragione i dirigenti/allenatori/calciatori professionisti. Quell'anno, per dire, se i dirigenti avessero seguito anche solo la metà dei consigli della curva, avrebbero speso 150 milioni per prendere dei bidoni.



Addirittura ci concedi lo 0.1 per cento uhuh... bella fregnaccia di sapore kolaroviano.

Comunque, se non ricordo male, anche Ridolini godeva di buona stampa e si giovava di dichiarazioni "al miele", fino all'ultimo, chissà come mai...

Invece contano i fatti, e un fatto tra i più salienti è che il Milan ha il secondo monte ingaggi della serie A ed ha gli stessi punti dell'Atalanta 14esimo (140 a 27). Solo da questo mi sembra chiaro che gli "addetti ai lavori " che da noi si sono succeduti non sono dei fenomeni... E quest'anno paradossalmente butta anche un filo meglio delle passate annate...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Aprile 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Premesso che non ho capito bene perché da "Io però due domande me le farei se la stragrande maggioranza degli allenatori e calciatori esalta Gattuso, mentre le critiche provengono principalmente da "semplici" tifosi che non hanno mai lavorato nel calcio" siamo passati a Galliani.



Perchè avevi detto in precedenza che il tifoso capisce meno degli addetti ai lavori, quando tutti si sono scandalizzati dopo l'avvicendamento Mihajlovic-Brocchi, o gli acquisti di giocatori insensati come Borini o Sosa o Vangioni e compagnia.



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Nel 99,9% dei casi hanno ragione i dirigenti/allenatori/calciatori professionisti.


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> E invece ti sbagli.
> Seedorf e Mihajlovic sono due esempi, non due grandi allenatori ma apprezzati durante e dopo la loro gestione, quantomeno come persone.



Alt, però! Contestualizza, questi due erano amati sopratutto perchè con la vecchia proprietà che noi tutti non sopportavamo più, loro ci bisticciavano un giorno si e l'altro pure, erano i nostri eroi per quello sopratutto.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Candela, ex difensore della Roma, intervistato da Sky:”Chi vorrei sulla panchina della Roma tra Gattuso Sarri Giampaolo e Gasperini? Gattuso tutta la vita, che sta facendo miracoli al Milan. Anche se ci sono altri nomi”.




Gente che parla per sentito dire e che probabilmente non vede una partita del Milan da mesi.

Sappiamo tutti perché Gattuso gode di una buona reputazione e il motivo non ricade nelle sue doti di allenatore.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alt, però! Contestualizza, questi due erano amati sopratutto perchè con la vecchia proprietà che noi tutti non sopportavamo più, loro ci bisticciavano un giorno si e l'altro pure, erano i nostri eroi per quello sopratutto.



Fino ad un certo punto. 
In campo ci mettevano carattere e grinta, molto più di Gattuso... Pur avendo anche una rosa molto molto più scarsa.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Perchè avevi detto in precedenza che il tifoso capisce meno degli addetti ai lavori, quando tutti si sono scandalizzati qua dentro dopo l'avvicendamento Mihajlovic-Brocchi, o gli acquisti di giocatori insensati come Borini o Sosa o Vangioni e compagnia.



Tutti? Insomma. Io ricordo tantissime persone entusiaste per l'esonero di Mihajlovic. E Mirabelli fino a marzo/aprile dell'anno scorso era elogiato tanto quanto Francesco Totti in un club di romanisti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Aprile 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tutti? Insomma. Io ricordo tantissime persone entusiaste per l'esonero di Mihajlovic. E Mirabelli fino a marzo/aprile dell'anno scorso era elogiato tanto quanto Francesco Totti in un club di romanisti.



Se leggi il topic iniziale di Brocchi trovi i peggiori insulti che abbia mai letto su Milan World.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se leggi il topic iniziale di Brocchi trovi i peggiori insulti che abbia mai letto su Milan World.



Ahahah ricordo che lo chiamavano "Il barile" o "Il barattolo" 

Però sui social e fuori da questo forum c'era anche tanta gente che lo esaltava come se fosse l'erede di Ancelotti. Ricordo che alcuni blog molto seguiti (che non posso citare) parlavano di lui dopo la prima partita vinta contro la Sampdoria con frasi come "adesso si che si gioca a calcio!11!!"

E comunque, Gattuso, al netto di quello che ne pensano i tifosi, gode dell'approvazione di molti giocatori/allenatori. Brocchi come allenatore ha avuto esclusivamente la stima di Berlusconi. Al Brescia, per dire, l'hanno cacciato dopo una sola stagione.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Siamo noi che non ci rendiamo conto che abbiamo una squadra di scarsoni. Non voglio dire niente ma uno dei migliori del Milan ora é Piatek che giocava al Genoa... giusto per farti capire.



Ma sempre ad esagerare!! Non abbiamo scarsoni, siamo una squadra non da primo posto. E infatti, alti e bassi...come OVVIO che sia.



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Gente che parla per sentito dire e che probabilmente non vede una partita del Milan da mesi.
> 
> Sappiamo tutti perché Gattuso gode di una buona reputazione e il motivo non ricade nelle sue doti di allenatore.



Verissimo, una parte soltanto però.

Sabato ero sconvolto, gente che ammetteva che non stava guardando la partita, ma allo stesso tempo giù insulti come non ci fosse un domani, ero allibito.

Già che un *TIFOSO *del Milan non guardi Milan - Juve, a meno che sia per cause di salute o di lavoro, mi dà da pensare.

Con tutto il rispetto per carità, ognuno è libero di fare cio' che vuole, ma un vero tifoso del Milan non perde certo una partita cosi importante.

Io dove posso, organizzo la mia vita in modo da poter vedere le partite del Milan, tutte praticamente o quasi.

Perfino quando andavo a Buenos Aires ogni 3 mesi riuscivo a vederle (e non credete sia stato cosi facile )


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Aprile 2019)

Ma se Gattuso ha fatto o sta facendo un miracolo, Gasperini con l'Atalanta, mazzarri col torino e Giampaolo con la Samp che stanno facendo? Io rimango senza parole.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma se Gattuso ha fatto o sta facendo un miracolo, Gasperini con l'Atalanta, mazzarri col torino e Giampaolo con la Samp che stanno facendo? Io rimango senza parole.



Come scritto sopra, non parlo di miracoli, per quanto mi riguarda.

Mazzarri e Gasperini stanno facendo molto bene, non vedo dove sia il problema.

Già dire Mazzarri e Gasperini pero' mi sta facendo venire un orticaria ad un braccio, ATALANTA e TORINO stanno facendo bene.


----------



## Shmuk (8 Aprile 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ahahah ricordo che lo chiamavano "Il barile" o "Il barattolo"
> 
> Però sui social e fuori da questo forum c'era anche tanta gente che lo esaltava come se fosse l'erede di Ancelotti. Ricordo che alcuni blog molto seguiti (che non posso citare) parlavano di lui dopo la prima partita vinta contro la Sampdoria con frasi come "adesso si che si gioca a calcio!11!!"
> 
> E comunque, Gattuso, al netto di quello che ne pensano i tifosi, gode dell'approvazione di molti giocatori/allenatori. Brocchi come allenatore ha avuto esclusivamente la stima di Berlusconi. Al Brescia, per dire, l'hanno cacciato dopo una sola stagione.



Gattuso è un allenatore dilettante, che abbiamo innalzato NOI alla Serie A. Gli "addetti ai lavori" manco sapevano a momenti dove stavano le squadre che allenava. Comunque, per quanto Brocchi non godesse di particolari simpatie, se non al limite di quelle di qualche sciroccato, da "addetto ai lavori" che era pure lui, si credeva di meritare il rinnovo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Siamo noi che non ci rendiamo conto che abbiamo una squadra di scarsoni. Non voglio dire niente ma uno dei migliori del Milan ora é Piatek che giocava al Genoa... giusto per farti capire.




Quello che giocava al Genoa è capocannoniere della serie A. Higuain invece è arrivato dalla Juve, così come Bonucci...


----------



## Carlitos86 (8 Aprile 2019)

Penso che si parli di "miracolo" perchè Gattuso è l'unico allenatore che sta riuscendo a tenere il Milan in una posizione degna dopo annate fallimentari e quasi 10 allenatori cambiati. 
Mi avessero fatto vedere questa classifica l'8 luglio, avrei firmato col sangue: senza società, senza UEFA per anni, col mercato a rischio blocco, con Bonucci che abbandonava la nave
Vero che il confine tra grande stagione (4° posto e vittoria della Coppa Italia, nella visione più ottimista) e fallimento totale (8° posizione, senza Coppa Italia) è sottile come non mai, però...


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come scritto sopra, non parlo di miracoli, per quanto mi riguarda.
> 
> Mazzarri e Gasperini stanno facendo molto bene, non vedo dove sia il problema.
> 
> Già dire Mazzarri e Gasperini pero' mi sta facendo venire un orticaria ad un braccio, ATALANTA e TORINO stanno facendo bene.



Si ma io mi riferisco a candela. Per me queste parole sono senza senso. Gattuso sta facendo il suo, pur giocando di melma. Ma non sta facendo nessun miracolo. Anzi a mio avviso, ci sono diversi errori gravi in alcune partite dovute a sue scelte che ci sono costati alcuni punti. Però siamo ancora lì, grazie ai risultanti altalenanti delle altre.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Si ma io mi riferisco a candela. Per me queste parole sono senza senso. Gattuso sta facendo il suo, pur giocando di melma. Ma non sta facendo nessun miracolo. Anzi a mio avviso, ci sono diversi errori gravi in alcune partite dovute a sue scelte che ci sono costati alcuni punti. Però siamo ancora lì, grazie ai risultanti altalenanti delle altre.



Secondo me sta facendo meno del suo. Avesse fatto il suo saremmo tranquillissimi. Penso ad esempio alle gare con Empoli, Frosinone, Bologna e Udinese. Se le avessimo vinte avremmo 8 punti in più e saremmo terzi. Boh, quando sento parlare di miracoli mi chiedo se gli addetti ai lavori le guardano le partite oppure no.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tutti? Insomma. Io ricordo tantissime persone entusiaste per l'esonero di Mihajlovic. E Mirabelli fino a marzo/aprile dell'anno scorso era elogiato tanto quanto Francesco Totti in un club di romanisti.



A Miracessi è stato dato credito fino al rinnovo a Gattuso più o meno, credo sia proprio marzo/aprile che dici tu.Credito che ovviamente è andato via via scemando col tempo. Onestamente credo sia stato anche normale che i tifosi fossero stati felici, la gioia di essersi liberati da Galliani era veramente folle e ha dato alla testa tutti, per non parlare di tutti i soldi spesi sul mercato.

Stessa cosa Fessone, è stato un lento declino che ha subito un' accelerata assurda quando tutte le balle che ha raccontato sono pian piano cadute. Ad esasperare gli animi poi i vari editoriali su facebook.

Tutte le scorie post mr bee, galliani marina e robe varie hanno fatto si che il tifo guardasse con entusiasmo ai nuovi arrivati. Non se ne può fare una colpa per questo.

Non è comprensibile invece chi nonostante tutto fa finta di non vedere anche a distanza di tempo.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Nel 99,9% dei casi hanno ragione i dirigenti/allenatori/calciatori professionisti. Quell'anno, per dire, se i dirigenti avessero seguito anche solo la metà dei consigli della curva, avrebbero speso 150 milioni per prendere dei bidoni.



E ora gireremmo con Fabregas e Ibra invece che Paquetà e Piatek, per dire.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A Miracessi è stato dato credito fino al rinnovo a Gattuso più o meno, credo sia proprio marzo/aprile che dici tu.Credito che ovviamente è andato via via scemando col tempo. Onestamente credo sia stato anche normale che i tifosi fossero stati felici, la gioia di essersi liberati da Galliani era veramente folle e ha dato alla testa tutti, per non parlare di tutti i soldi spesi sul mercato.
> 
> Stessa cosa Fessone, è stato un lento declino che ha subito un' accelerata assurda quando tutte le balle che ha raccontato sono pian piano cadute. Ad esasperare gli animi poi i vari editoriali su facebook.
> 
> ...



Guarda ti diro', io ero uno tra quelli che "difendeva" Mirabelli, metto difendeva volutamente tra virgolette, non difendevo tanto lui in quanto credevo fosse un bravo dirigente, lo difendevo in quanto professionista, un professionista che qualcuno avrà scelto no? Non è che si è appopriato del Milan, come Gattuso non si è appropriato con una pistola della nostra panchina

Io trovo sbagliato che gente non del settore si metta a sputare sentenze (davvero cattive e pesanti a volte) senza conoscere manco il lavoro che fa, duole dirlo ma da senso a chi a volte irrispettosamente ci chiama "tifosi ad tastiera", e questo è un peccato, perchè un po' tutti a volte ce ne usciamo con teorie che invece sono davvero sensate.

E' come quando un cliente viene a dirmi come gestire l' azienda e/o come pianificare/sviluppare una determinata produzione/lavoro, gli rido sul muso.

Ho sempre detto sia di lui, che dei suoi acquisti, che avrei voluto aspettare almeno 2/3 anni prima di giudicarne l' operato.

Mirabelli non ho avuto il tempo di farlo, ma ora non ho nessuna difficoltà a dire che gli acquisti che ha fatto, i vari Chala, Rodriguez, Biglia, non sono grandi giocatori, attenzione, non cessi... i cessi sono Taiwo..Didac Vilà..Bertolacci..Mesbah e compagnia.

Però, è sempre giusto dare i giudizi con equilibrio, non sarò mai uno che spara sentenze a "gratis" su cose di cui non sono minimamente esperto, perchè semplicemente non faccio parte dell' ambiente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda ti diro', io ero uno tra quelli che "difendeva" Mirabelli, metto difendeva volutamente tra virgolette, non difendevo tanto lui in quanto credevo fosse un bravo dirigente, lo difendevo in quanto professionista, un professionista che qualcuno avrà scelto no? Non è che si è appopriato del Milan, come Gattuso non si è appropriato con una pistola della nostra panchina
> 
> Io trovo sbagliato che gente non del settore si metta a sputare sentenze (davvero cattive e pesanti a volte) senza conoscere manco il lavoro che fa, duole dirlo ma da senso a chi a volte ci chiama "tifosi ad tastiera", e questo è un peccato, perchè un po' tutti a volte ce ne usciamo con teorie che invece sono davvero sensate.
> 
> ...




Io ero uno di quelli che era disposto a dare tempo a Mirabelli per il tuo stesso principio. Questo però prima del rinnovo a Gattuso. Un errore come quello fa capire che era ed è *un incapace senza se e senza ma*. Rinnovo a cifre assurde, ad un allenatore che nessuno ti avrebbe mai soffiato. Anche avesse avuto altre offerte a giugno poi, non ci sarebbe stato alcun problema a farlo rimanere al Milan. Basta solo questo a far capire quanto sia inadeguato. Ci sono cose che ti fanno capire subito se una persona è capace o no, per altre invece c'è bisogno di tempo.

Mirabelli poi si sta continuamente squalificando con le dichiarazioni post Milan, per non parlare del teatrino ridicolo che ha fatto a telelombardia. Un professionista serio certe cose non le fa.

Ci scordiamo poi dei teatrini come l'apac show? Degli editoriali su facebook? Di certe dichiarazioni?

Nel tritacarne dei "tifosi da tastiera" alla fine ci finisci per certe cose eh. Se uno non si espone in quel modo è difficile che venga preso a male parole. Guarda come sta lavorando la nuova dirigenza, in maniera silenziosa, dichiarazioni di un certo tipo, mai sparate. Niente idiozie sui social e proclami strani.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io ero uno di quelli che era disposto a dare tempo a Mirabelli per il tuo stesso principio. Questo però prima del rinnovo a Gattuso. Un errore come quello fa capire che era ed è *un'incapace senza se e senza ma*. Rinnovo a cifre assurde, ad un allenatore che nessuno ti avrebbe mai soffiato. Anche avesse avuto altre offerte a giugno poi, non ci sarebbe stato alcun problema a farlo rimanere al Milan. Basta solo questo a far capire quanto sia inadeguato. Ci sono cose che ti fanno capire subito se una persona è capace o no, per altre invece c'è bisogno di tempo.
> 
> Mirabelli poi si sta continuamente squalificando con le dichiarazioni post Milan, per non parlare del teatrino ridicolo che ha fatto a telelombardia. Un professionista serio certe cose non le fa.
> 
> ...



Io sarò un disco rotto, per carità, so di esserlo talvolta:

Ma nel tuo post scrivi in grassetto *un'incapace senza se e senza ma*

Mentre alla fine elogi la nuova dirigenza.

Io ti chiedo, per quale misterioso motivo se sono cosi bravi i nostri dirigenti e Gattuso cosi inetto, al nostro allenatore attuale viene permesso di continuare a fare disastri?

Guarda che è un paradosso bello e buono.... prova ad analizzarlo bene e te ne renderai conto.

E non esistono scuse che tengano, tipo l' amicizia con Maldini, o la paura di sbagliare o altro, perchè tu la dipingi come una cosa assolutamente EVIDENTE l' incompetenza di Gattuso, quindi:

o Gattuso e i dirigenti sono entrambi incompetenti, o sono entrambi bravi. Non c'è scampo.

Non dico tu abbia torto, ma fosse come dici tu, Leonardo e Maldini non sono assolutamente adatti al ruolo che hanno, perchè permettere che il disastro continui è tanto grave come chi lo combina.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io sarò un disco rotto, per carità, so di esserlo talvolta:
> 
> Ma nel tuo post scrivi in grassetto *un'incapace senza se e senza ma*
> 
> ...



Come fa a sembrarti un paradosso non lo so... Altre volte ti ho visto scrivere cose simili su diverse questioni, e la cosa mi lascia molto perplesso perché mi sembrano tutte argomentazioni pretestuose.

Semplicemente in estate non c'è stato modo di fare altro visto tutti i problemi che ci sono stati. Nuova dirigenza che si stava formando, ricorso al tas contro le decisioni UEFA ecc.. 

Tutto il trambusto sul Milan poi non era certo una buona pubblicità per un nuovo allenatore futuribile sulla nostra panchina. Vuoi negarlo? Che cavolo di appeal potevamo avere in quel momento?

Stessa cosa l'esonero in corsa, non potendo avere un allenatore convincente si è deciso di continuare così, rinforzando la squadra e sperando che i nuovi bastassero a dare quel tanto di più.

Da parte mia mi sarebbe andato bene pure Donadoni a dicembre, ma non ritengo questa una scelta sbagliata o che pregiudica in qualche modo la competenza della società onestamente. Se mi dici che un allenatore cazzuto poteva già venire a dicembre e non si è fatto niente è un conto e sarei d'accordo con te, ma dare colpe alla società perché non è venuto Donadoni e simili lo ritengo pretestuoso alla fine. Ci sta che la società non se la sia sentita per decidere l'esonero in quel caso.

Se poi mi confermano Gattuso pure il prossimo anno, cambio opinione subito


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A Miracessi è stato dato credito fino al rinnovo a Gattuso più o meno, credo sia proprio marzo/aprile che dici tu.Credito che ovviamente è andato via via scemando col tempo. Onestamente credo sia stato anche normale che i tifosi fossero stati felici, la gioia di essersi liberati da Galliani era veramente folle e ha dato alla testa tutti, per non parlare di tutti i soldi spesi sul mercato.
> 
> Stessa cosa Fessone, è stato un lento declino che ha subito un' accelerata assurda quando tutte le balle che ha raccontato sono pian piano cadute. Ad esasperare gli animi poi i vari editoriali su facebook.
> 
> ...



Rimane il fatto che Mirabelli ha organizzato tutto il mercato, di fatto, per far piacere ai tifosi.

Montella confermato perché era popolare tra i tifosi e sembrava brutto esordire con una mossa impopolare

Fascia da capitano a Bonucci (che era inutile, ma era semplicemente mediatico) come mossa gentista perché i tifosi dovevano togliersi lo sfizio di vedere Montolivo umiliato, con conseguente casino negli spogliatoi

Teatrini imbarazzanti alla "adesso passiamo alle cose formali" perché la gente voleva fomentarsi

Suso messo in vendita tra gli applausi dei tifosi che dicevano "via le scorie gallianesche ihihih" mentre scrivevano formazioni virtuali con Chalanoglu titolare


Il che conferma che alla fine noi tifosi capiamo poco e niente. E siamo bravissimi a ricordare le buone intuizioni che abbiamo avuto nel 1992, però facciamo in fretta a dimenticare tutti gli errori di valutazione che abbiamo commesso.





pazzomania ha scritto:


> E ora gireremmo con Fabregas e Ibra invece che Paquetà e Piatek, per dire.



Esatto.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (8 Aprile 2019)

Caro Candela, anch'io lo vorrei alla Roma...

Speriamo divenga presto giallorosso...


----------

